# Piano Concerto - 1st movement



## Op.123

What do you think

Download as midi before you listen as the dynamics are more accurate to how I want it to sound.
1st movement of piano concerto in C Minor - http://musescore.com/user/81525/scores/99047

Specifically, how could I improve this piece.


----------



## Ravndal

Omg. that midi synth. Please download/buy a torrent with sibelius + soundpack or something ^^


----------



## Aramis

Ravndal said:


> Omg. that midi synth. Please download/buy a torrent with sibelius + soundpack or something ^^


THIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVESs


----------



## Ravndal

As long as it is to prevent that sound, i think its more than okay.


----------



## Op.123

I will try and get some better sound but in the meantime, has anyone any opinions?


----------



## Aramis

Burroughs said:


> I will try and get some better sound but in the meantime, has anyone any opinions?


I have opinion, already expressed, that you're not ready to write a concerto and that degree of complexity and formal control on the music you have at this point and which is present here is yelling "put me into sonata, trio or quartet, I feel stretched inside concerto".


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

You can always try Special Edition from VSL. It is not as complete as the full thing. But I agree with ravndal. The sound is way more than fake... no dynamics, no articulations, it sounds vague and completely awful. Try to atleast get Sibelius 7, plus VSL special Editions. VSL Specials Editions will guide you in the right track actually. It sounds better than EWQLSO and most of cinematic stuff out there, and it approaches a lot closer to classical, to the real thing.

http://www.vsl.co.at/en/211/261/2124/1821.vsl


----------



## Crudblud

ricardo_jvc6 said:


> You can always try Special Edition from VSL. It is not as complete as the full thing. But I agree with ravndal. The sound is way more than fake... no dynamics, no articulations, it sounds vague and completely awful. Try to atleast get Sibelius 7, plus VSL special Editions. VSL Specials Editions will guide you in the right track actually. It sounds better than EWQLSO and most of cinematic stuff out there, and it approaches a lot closer to classical, to the real thing.


It's not the most ludicrously expensive thing on the market, but it's probably not for someone who (I presume) is a hobbyist. And if it's anything like the VSL stuff I've used, you need a damn good computer to use it properly, especially if you're looking to render a full orchestra and piano soloist.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Crudblud said:


> It's not the most ludicrously expensive thing on the market, but it's probably not for someone who (I presume) is a hobbyist. And if it's anything like the VSL stuff I've used, you need a damn good computer to use it properly, especially if you're looking to render a full orchestra and piano soloist.


I agree. Also Vienna Imperial "Best Piano of VSL" actually you need atleast 3 Gb of memory ram available already. So with mixing presets it is another 2 Gb's of memory ram already so that makes 5 Gb's of your computer already up!

I see your point and it is right, but with VSL special Edition it doesn't cover that much of ram actually. Just follow the minimum requirements and you are good to go


----------



## Op.123

__
https://soundcloud.com/m-burroughs%2Fpiano_concerto-opening-wav

Does this sound any better, I know it is not the best, but it's better, it was done with a program called notion.


----------



## Op.123

More improvements


__
https://soundcloud.com/m-burroughs%2Fpiano_concerto-opening-wav-1


----------



## Op.123

With cadenza


__
https://soundcloud.com/m-burroughs%2Fpiano_concerto-opening-wav-2


----------



## Op.123

I just composed this.

__
https://soundcloud.com/m-burroughs%2Fpiano-comcerto-no-2-wav-1


----------

